
Google DeepMind’s Champion Go AI: A Sign of Growing AI Complexity? - alexdonaldsonnz
https://alexdonaldsonmusings.wordpress.com/2016/02/05/google-deepminds-champion-go-ai-a-sign-of-growing-ai-complexity/
======
alexdonaldsonnz
I´m the author, let´s discuss.

